# Aer Lingus V American Airlines to Chicago



## Buckshee (28 Feb 2008)

Looking at booking flights for 4 adults and 1 infant to Chicago for early December. Both airlines have direct flights with suitable departure / arrivals times and AA are €22 cheaper ( 438 V 460 per adult). We've flown transatlantic several times with Aer Lingus but never AA. Not unduly concerned about the slight price difference but would AA be of a similar standard or better perhaps ?. Any advice on your experiences welcome.


----------



## becky (28 Feb 2008)

I flew with American Airlines to Phily and then San Fran and found them absoutley fine.   Our flight to the US was quite so we all got a row each which was great.  First they ask you to sit in your allocated seat and when everone is one they let us move.


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

A couple of things to note. AA and UA have quite a lot of older planes and the facilities as not generally as good and sometimes just plain not in good condition on the older stock (one journey on plane with a few broken overhead tvs and dreadful picture quality on the others made me appreciate newer planes!!). That isn't to say that you will get an older plane but I tend to prefer not to travel with US based carriers for that reason. Try and find out what plane is likely to be on that route for your journey and take a look at SeatGuru for a comparison of facilities, although they aren't quite up to date on Aer Lingus (they only list planes with overhead TV) it does give you an idea of what you are getting in terms of space and layout.


----------



## Buckshee (28 Feb 2008)

just had a peep at that seatguru site and compared the Aer Lingus Airbus A330-300 with the AA Boeing 767-300 and there doesn't seem to be anything between them other than the seat pitch. AL is 31" while American is 33"-34". Neither has seatback screens just the overhead ones. Useful site, thanks for the info so-crates


----------



## so-crates (28 Feb 2008)

three inches more when someone decides to lie back! Three inches further away when you want to eat from the little table...

It was a gem I stumbled across last summer, have used it several times since.


----------



## Red (28 Feb 2008)

Look at the luggage allowance. If you plan to do a lot of shopping it could make a difference.....


----------



## seantheman (28 Feb 2008)

would the fact that it's american owned and run and possibly more suceptible to terrorist attack factor in your decision?


----------



## tallpaul (28 Feb 2008)

Anything has to be better than Aer Lingus long haul. I had singularly the most uncomfortable flight back from Dubai last year. Tight seat, crick in your neck from looking at a TV miles away, awful food...ugh!! 

If AA has more space then grab it, I think their seats are wider and the food (from memory) is better.


----------



## Marcecie (28 Feb 2008)

With AL staff problems I would worry about strikes


----------



## shesells (29 Feb 2008)

We gave up flying Aer Lingus trans Atlantic years ago. We mostly fly Delta now but have flown American before and would do so again. American Airlines tend to have older cabin crew which actually makes them so much friendlier than Aer Lingus and an altogether more pleasant experience.

Having said all that, there was a thread on here a couple of weeks ago about flights not using US immigration in Dublin and I am pretty sure AA was on that list. If you want the benefit of flying direct rather than say Dublin-Atlanta-Chicago with Delta, then the thought of doing US immigration at O'Hare may put you off American.


----------



## gallogly (29 Feb 2008)

AL used to be our national carrier so I would try and fly with them if at all possible. Now given a choice between AL and another reputable carrier (e.g. AA) I will fly with the other carrier even if this means paying a few Euro extra. 

This is my little protest to ALs pulling out of Shannon to London route.


----------



## Buckshee (29 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys and girls.  Having weighed up all the pro's and cons we've plumped for Aer Lingus and they won out for 2 reasons.  Immigration in Dublin and 1.30pm departure from Dublin.  AA's 10.30am departure seemed fine until I remembered the missus would insist on being in the airport AT LEAST 3 hours in advance so that would require leaving home at 6am as opposed to 9.30am.   Aer Lingus it is so and I booked it this morning at €460 per adult although to be fair it was six of one and half a dozen of the other really

Thanks again for the input, it was more than helpful


----------



## Bob_tg (1 Mar 2008)

Buckshee said:


> AA's 10.30am departure seemed fine until I remembered the missus would insist on being in the airport AT LEAST 3 hours in advance


 
3 hours in advance?  Not bad....my missus would insist on 5 hours!!!


----------



## bartbridge (12 Jan 2010)

Just resurrecting this post again as I am looking at booking flights with one or the other to Chicago. AA are around €90 cheaper for the dates I want to go, has anyone travelled with either of these recently?


----------



## Joody1 (12 Jan 2010)

Does Aerlingus do any flights to Orlando from Dubling or Heathrow


----------



## MaryBe (12 Jan 2010)

bartbridge said:


> Just resurrecting this post again as I am looking at booking flights with one or the other to Chicago. AA are around €90 cheaper for the dates I want to go, has anyone travelled with either of these recently?


 Went to Orlando with Aer Lingus in November.  Fab trip.  New TV's on all seats with loads of music and films.  Better than the older ones (that had the TV's on each seat).
Went to USA with American Airlines last year and found the plane very cramped for such a long haul.

Going back to the USA in 2010 and will definately fly Aer Lingus.


----------



## bartbridge (13 Jan 2010)

Very tempted to go with Aer Lingus now but is it worth an extra €95 per person?? Mary BM what was the tv situation with AA, is it still overhead tv's?


----------



## Peigsayers (13 Jan 2010)

Flew to Chicago with AL last Oct.  As MaryBM said, individual TV's and a good choice of movies etc.  Really helps pass the time.  Very comfortable trip there and back.


----------



## MaryBe (13 Jan 2010)

bartbridge said:


> Very tempted to go with Aer Lingus now but is it worth an extra €95 per person?? Mary BM what was the tv situation with AA, is it still overhead tv's?


 
Yes, and I got a sore neck trying to look up and a pain in the neck when people stood up in their seats!!! It's only €47.50 each way.  Whatever decision you make, I would like to know how you got on and if you were pleased with your choice.  Thanks Mary


----------



## bartbridge (14 Jan 2010)

Booked Aer Lingus in the end, I'd rather not be regretting it when the time comes! Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## piglet74 (20 Mar 2010)

sorryi imight be too late posting, but i have travelled to and from Chicago with American Airlines and i would def recommend them, staff really nice, food better than Aer Lingus too, also be sure to ask for extra legroom and you will get those nice wee private booths in the cabins, they are really first class type seats, though in the main cabin, big pillows, quilts, tvs, seats that fully recline, very nice for the red eye flight home!!


----------



## myate (24 Mar 2010)

I've travelled with AA LHR to Chicago, and have to say it was horrible! Cabin crew were really unpleasant and the plane old. Its enough for me to say I won't go with them again. Flying AL this sept for the 1st time longhaul, as they were over 150 cheaper than delta for the flight we need. But they're expensive when it comes to booking exit row seats in advance.


----------



## redchariot (25 Mar 2010)

I have to say that despite all the bad press about Aer Lingus (though nowhere as much as Ryaniar), I have always found them to be an efficient friendly airline both short and long haul. I usually choose them if they fly direct to my destination and the cost is not too much more expensive.

And I have done the DUB-ORD route with them before and it was spot on


----------

